# ماذا تحب المراة في الرجل ؟!



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يونيو 2010)

1-التدين:
ان النساء يفضلن الرجل المتدين .

2- الشخصية القوية :
المرأة تحب الشخصية القوية في زوجها لانها بذلك تعرف انها تستطيع الاعتماد عليه ،وأنه اهل للمسئولية ، فالزواج حياة كاملة بحلوها ومرها ولياليها البيض والسود وبمفاجأتها ومصائبها ومسئوليات الاولاد وكل هذا يحتاج الى الشخصية القوية المتزنة القادرة على تحمل المسئولية ، فوق هذا فان المرأة بطبيعتها الانثوية تحب ما يقابلها وهو الطبيعة الرجولية التي فيها قوة وبعض الخشونة وقوة الشخصية التى تحبها المرأة في الرجل ليست هي السيطرة الدكتاتورية ولكنها الشخصية الرجولية المتكامله القادرة على مواجهة التحديات وشق طريق المستقبل وفرض الحق ،في نفس الوقت الشخصية القادرة على الحب والرقه والحنان والعطف في مواضعها .


3- الخبرة بطبيعة المرأة :
الخبرة العميقة بطبيعة المرأة والتي تجعل زوجها في أفعالة وردود أفعالة ينطلق دائماً وبشكل تلقائي الى ما يسعدها ويشعرها بأنها محبوبته ،من كلمات الحب الصادقة الصادرة من القلب ....
كذلك المرأة تحب الرجل الخبير بطبيعتها لأنه يفهمها ولا يجبرها على كسر طبيعتها فهو يعلم ان المرأة عاطفية فلا يكسر عاطفتها بالمنطق ويرغمها بالخضوع للمنطق بل يأتيها من جانب عاطفتها ويقبل في كثير من الاحيان تناقضها وعواجتها لانها جزء من طبيعتها لا حيلة لها فيه .

4- الكرم :
المرأة تحب الرجل الكريم وتمقت الرجل البخيل ،فالكريم بكرمة معها يدل على حبه لها وهذا صحيح وهام ،اما البخيل فهو يبخل على اهله وزوجته وابنائه.

5- الشجاعة :
المرأة تحب الرجل الشجاع وتكره الرجل الجبان ،لان في الشجاعة معني القوة والحماية والاعتماد.


6- النظافة والأناقة:
أناقة الرجل تسحر المرأة وتجعلها تحترمة وتحس انه ذوق وراق ٍ وبعكس ذلك البهدلة وقلة النظافة .

7-الرزين الثقيل:
المرأة تحب الرجل الرزين الثقة الكتوم (إلا عنها) الثقيل (إلا معها)



8-المرح والبشاشة :
لا أحد يطيق العبوس والتكشير وتقطيب الوجه بشكل دائم ،والكل يعشق الابتسام والمرح وبشاشة الوجه والاقبال على الحياة ،والمرأة تحب الرجل المبتسم في وجههها بشكل خاص لأنه بهذا الابتسام يشعرها بالقبول والرضا والسرور وهذا يرضيها ويسرها ويشعرها أنها محبوبة.


9-غيرته عليها :
المرأة تكره الرجل الشكاك ،ويطعنها في قلبها من يشك فيها وهي بريئة ،ولكنها تحب الرجل الذي يغار عليها لأنها تدرك بفطرتها أن الغيرة دليل الحب والإعزاز والاهتمام ،ولكن على ان لاتزيد الغيرة عن الحدود وألا تتحول الى رعب وقيد يقيدها .


10-أن يحبها لذاتها :
إن المرأة مهما كانت غبية أو قليلة التعليم والثقافة لها في الحب حاسة سادسة تميز بها بشكل صحيح بالغالب بين من يحبها لمالها او راتبها او جاه اهلها أو نحو ذلك وكل إمرأة امنيتها في الحياة ان يحبها الرجل لذاتها ،وهذا شيء جوهري عندها جداً فالرجل إذا احب المرأة تمنى أنها تحبة ولكنه يسعد بها لأنه يحبها حتى لو لم تحبه ، أما المرأة فإنها تتعذب مع الرجل الذي تحبه ولا يحبها ولكنها تسعد مع الرجل الذي يحبها لذاتها ولو كانت لا تحبه بشرط ....ألا تكرهه.....وفي الغالب ان حبه الصادق لها يشفع له عندها فتحبه ..

11-الـوفاء :
إنه من أهم وأشرف الخصال التي تحبها المرأة في الرجل لتحس أنها تحيا حياة انسانية بكل معنى الكلمة.​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جامد 
ثانكس سندريلا​*


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2010)

*حلو يا بت يا سندريلا*
*زودى الذوق و الحنية من عندى *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل ومهم جداا

رغم اني بختلف شويه في نظرتي عن معظم بنات اليومين دول

شكرا ليكي سندريلا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2010)

> رغم اني بختلف شويه في نظرتي عن معظم بنات اليومين دول


*البنات اليومين دول اهم حاجة عندها الشوز و الساعة بتوع الواد ستايلش و لا ايه و بتعمله تقييم منهم !!!!*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوي اوي
الراجل اللي عندو رجوله بجد تقدري
تحسي بالاماااااااااااان وانتي معاه وتتحدي الدنيا كلها عشانو وبيه
ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا سندريلا
شكرا ليكى
*​


----------



## dodoz (30 يونيو 2010)

_وااااااااو موضوووع راائع  يا حبى_
_ميررسى لييكى_



​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (30 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ميرسى ياعسل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يونيو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *موضوع جامد
> ثانكس سندريلا​*




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل سويتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يونيو 2010)

كلام حلو يا سنديلا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (30 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا سندريلا شكرا علي معلوماتك المفيده


----------



## mrioma (1 يوليو 2010)

حلو خاااااااالص موضوع بجد رائع 
ميرسى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *حلو يا بت يا سندريلا*
> *زودى الذوق و الحنية من عندى *




ياحونين انت :t30:
ثانكس مرورك كريتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومهم جداا
> 
> رغم اني بختلف شويه في نظرتي عن معظم بنات اليومين دول
> 
> ...




وياترى نظرة الدوفعة اية :t9:​


----------



## Roma123 (16 يوليو 2010)

*
Gamd 2wy elkalam da ye 
سندريلا2009​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2010)

_لكل قاعدة شواذ _
_لكن عن موضوعك اغلب الفتايات غير كده بالمرة_
_على ما اظن انك بتكلمى على الشواذ مش الاغلبية_
_شكراا لما طرحتى سندريلا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك

_​


----------



## المتوحد (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا سندريلاعلى الموضوع القيم​بس أحب أضيف ان الشروط دى تنطبق اكثر على الانسان القريب من ألله  




​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يوليو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *البنات اليومين دول اهم حاجة عندها الشوز و الساعة بتوع الواد ستايلش و لا ايه و بتعمله تقييم منهم !!!!*




مش ديما يا كريتيك
واللى بيقيمه على الحاجات دى
يبقوا بنات تفاهين :smi411:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي اوي
> الراجل اللي عندو رجوله بجد تقدري
> تحسي بالاماااااااااااان وانتي معاه وتتحدي الدنيا كلها عشانو وبيه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي​*




اكيد طبعا
والرجولة اعمال مش كلمة وبس

ثانكس مرورك ياقمرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جامد يا سندريلا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 أغسطس 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا سندريلا
> شكرا ليكى
> *​




الاجمل مرورك هيرو
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​​


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا . وأفادني فعلا . لكن يا ريت ده يكون طلب الأغلبية أعتقد البنات دلوقتي عاوزين الواد الي يتمسخر معاهم . ويتفشخر عليهم ولا ايه ؟ أعتقد هذا ما أراه . اما الشخصية والتصرفات فهذا امر بعيد.


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _وااااااااو موضوووع راائع  يا حبى_
> _ميررسى لييكى_
> 
> 
> ...





ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع ميرسى ياعسل




الاروع مرورك
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> كلام حلو يا سنديلا



*
الاحلى مرورك
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## bob (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع يستحق القراءة*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​



*
الاجمل مرورك روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------

